# Hashimoto and hair loss



## Shadow123 (Feb 25, 2015)

Hello,

I am new here and I am not sure what to do at this point so I was hoping I can probably get best advice here since people can have similar experience. Doctor told me that I have Hashimoto disease 2 years ago, although in his words, my hormones are in range. By the way for the record, I am male, 23. The first symptoms were fast heartbeat, and hair loss. Every time I took a blood test, the hormones were in range, with present antibodies of course. Beside the hair loss and heartbeat, I also have acid reflux (whatever I eat I get a reflux), my skin is dry and I have seborrhea on my forehead. I plan on having a blood test on Friday so I want to ask which blood test should I do beside TSH, T3 and T4. Should I check for celiac disease? Is it possible that celiac disease is related to my hair loss and reflux? Because I am getting typical Male Pattern Baldness receding hairline, but I even saw posts that even women had receding hairline with Hashimoto... does anyone have similar experience with Hashimoto? Also is it possible that TSH goes up and down in just one week of blood test like it did with my recent tests? Why is that? Also I want to post my last results, but I don't think they are measured in the same way like in US but I will post it anyway with unit measurements in bold: 
TSH - 3,120 *IU/ml *(min- 0,270, max - 4,200)

FT3 - 3,29 *pg/ml* (min 2,00, max - 4,40)
FT4- 1,25 *ng/dl* (min-0,93, max-1,70)

Sorry for my English!


----------

